# Squire model number 50500



## tomangie89 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a Squire 50500 in my fireplace. Got it for $75.00 from a burned down house. "no the insert didnt cause the fire". I installed it in my own fireplace about 10 years ago. I have a perfectly good 10" square chimney. I put an 8" flu liner straight up through it. Welded all the seams and attached it directly to the collar on the top of the insert. I seen a post from someone back in june of 2008. I read through the whole thing and noticed someone had mentioned an aftermarket catalytic retro fit burner. Is there one of these available? I'm getting tired of cleaning my flu 4 times a year. I use this insert 24/7 durring the winter. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## begreen (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome. It's a long shot, but here is the contact info for Nu-Tec. That may be a place to start and ask if they have the parts for the retrofit kit. 

http://www.nutec-castings.com/index.htm

The other place to ask would be Woodman's Parts Plus. http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com


----------



## mellow (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck,  I tried contacting everyone and their grandmother to get the cat retrofit and got nowhere.  If you are going to do this you are going to have to fab something up on your own.   I decided it was easier to just upgrade to a newer insert.


----------



## begreen (Jan 3, 2012)

And that was a good choice indeed.


----------



## mellow (Jan 3, 2012)

I did some more digging,  I didn't find that exact nu-tec kit I was looking for years ago but I did find an inline 8" retro-fit cat for $200.  I wouldn't recommend it for an insert.

http://www.servicesales.com/retrofit-catalyst-p-90.html


----------



## tomangie89 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for your input. I had checked Nu-tec and had little luck there. Since I have prefabbed everything I need to clean the flu I'll stick with that for a while. I'll keep my eyes open for a newer insert.


----------

